# 5 days cigarette free!!!



## woodswalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't believe I'm actually doing it!!! Been smoking for 15 years a pack if not more a day......with all my late health problems I figured it was time to quit.....
    On my 5th day and that has saved me at $6.50 a pack $32!!!!  I'm very proud of myself...just been chewing gum like crazy!!! I can do it and hopefully stick to quitting this time!!!

   Manda~


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 16, 2010)

good job keep going


----------



## ktbi (Jul 16, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif]  Good job!!!....Ron


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks...I'll just have to pick up a few more hobbies and keep myself busy!!!  The toughest part I think will be when I'm laying around bored for a few weeks recovering from my surguries......Plus i even cut back on the coffee!!!  Now all I need to do is put my weight back on so I don't blow off the beach while I'm out wandering!!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 16, 2010)

I got bad bronchitis once and nicorette did help while i had it but once it was gone i went right back to smoking. I know how hard it is. Keep it up.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep it up Amanda.Keep saving that money, and after a month or six, buy yourself a nice bottle.I been smoke free for four years now.Keep chewing gum, or candy or whatever is working.Keep it up!!![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats!  It's the toughest habit to quit.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes its a very tough habit to quit...I would get bad chest colds every year and quit smoking for a week or two until I was better and then right back to smoking.....this time I'm trying my hardest and gonna stick to it!!!![]


----------



## LC (Jul 16, 2010)

Good luck in kicking a bad habit . I smoked for years , took me three trys before I did it . Quit once for six months , thought to myself that just one will not hurt anything , next thing I knew I was right back where I started from . Just keep away from them period and keep your hands and mind busy and you will be okay , it started getting easier for me after the first couple of weeks . Afer about a month I had hardly no struggle with it at all . Again , good luck .


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks L C.....I've done that myself a few times.....now I'm noticing how bad it smells when the guys stand outside at break and smoke....food tastes better to....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2010)

*WTG Amanda !!* []

 I been eating a lotta Sugar Babies and grapes...cig free since 22June 2010...used up the 1st month of Chantix and I ain't getting a refill...that stuff kept me feeling pukey the entire time...[:'(]


----------



## woody (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been smoke free for 8 years, now.
 I used the nicoderm patch and it worked for me but you have to want to quit in order for you to do it.
 They were $3.00 a pack when I quit and that was one of the main reasons for quitting.
 Good luck and stick with it..... forever,


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 16, 2010)

My Dad gave up smoking when I was little, after he accidentally burned me with cigarette ash. He started again 35 years later and smoked until he was bed-ridden in the last years of his life. My best friend smokes and I know exactly what she feels like after a cigarette, how it affects her, she tells me. We take a cig break at work most days, she smokes and I listen.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 16, 2010)

Great job!! Pack a day for 25 years, I cant remember if it is 3 or 4 years quit now.  I used chantix and the smoke away program at Walgreens.  The Smoke Away program really helped with the 1st days shakes and headaches, highly recommended.  Keep thinking of all that money you are saving.  Pretty soon there is no more coughing and you feel so much better.  keep going!!  Prayers.


----------



## idigjars (Jul 17, 2010)

Way to go Amanda.  I was a smoker on and off myself and quit for good about 18 years ago.  Good luck to you.

 Paul


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 17, 2010)

stick to it.  it gets easier after a few weeks.  i quit when my first son was born premature and had undeveloped lungs.  its been 19 years.  greg


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 17, 2010)

Lots of water to flush the system out.  Keep it up.  The things that mean the most to us often are the hardest to obtain.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

Manda,
 I really admire anyone who can stop smoking or stop any addiction. I hate smoking as I'm allergic to the smoke.
 So keep up the good work and I'm sending you {{{{{{{{{ lots of healing energy on your  surgeries.}}}}}}}}}}  Think positive and you will make it.... : )  If you need any extra support feel free to pm me anytime as I've been through a lot myself. I can tell you more in a pm.

 YOU know we get by with a little help from our friends!
 Take Care and keep up the good work. Star~*


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks all...I'm 9 days smoke free today...and meet with Surgeon # 1 at 3:30 today.....


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck! Keep yourselve busy. I hope everything works out for you. Rick


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work on being smoke free!!  I've been down that road several times.  Been clean for over 3 years now.  You should definitely reward yourself with a nice bottle at the one month mark.  then again at 3 months, 6 months, a yr... etc...  You could definitely get a nice piece or two off the bay or at shows and still be saving a ton of money from quitting.  Since I have such an addictive personality, I find that transferring the  bad habit addictions to healthy ones is the way to go.  Instead of being crazily addicted to cigs, now I am very addicted to digging whether it be bottles, fossils, minerals, etc...  Love it all.  The best part is you keep building a collection that will last a lifetime of enjoyment.  

 Good luck with everything!

 KB


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm on day 12 now.....hands still get shaky and I have to steer clear of other smokers....the craving is still there, but all I've been doing is chewing gum....not even the nicotine gum anymore either!!!!
 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep busy and keep going.  good job


----------



## lepew62 (Jul 22, 2010)

WOO HOO @ U. I have been cig free since July 5th, I am using chantix. I quit for 7 mos between last yr and this spring then started again[]. I am really hoping it is for good this time. I have used the money I have saved for gas to go on little excursions to different rivers. I figure I was smoking around a tank of gas a week, and man was it nasty[]. One benefit is I have cig free smootches, I might smell like a skanky river, but my breath doesnt[].


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was behind a guy in the store today.$8.25 for a pack of Winstons!! Holy smokes!!!Thats a nice car payment...Congratulations you quitters!!![]


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I know I'm glad to not "stink" any more and man do I notice how bad it smells when everyones outside at work....
   And yes so far in the 12 days I've probably saved at least $75 dollars or so....depending where I went our prices were between 4.50 to 6.50 and when I went to New York they were over $9.00!!!! 
    I just can't believe I haven't even used the patch or anything except one box of nicotine coated gum.....I heard a lot of people say the Chantix made them crazy or angry...plus my health insurance doesn't cover it....

 Thanks for all the support....If I set my mind to something it's getting done so hope this time works and lasts!!


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 22, 2010)

My roommate always tried to quit smoking, he would only ever last like three days, so youve made it over the three day hump, YAY! And now you can spend that 75 bucks on bottles, its a win win situation.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 23, 2010)

Just think of what you enjoy more...  A pack of cigarettes can last a day, but a nice bottle in your collection will last a lifetime.  []

 But seriously think about it... At an average of say 6.50 a day, in just 5 years you would have enough to purchase that extremely incredible yellow green pontiled cathedral pickle that just sold on bay for $11K!!    So I think its safe to say you can spend that money on much better things.  Even if you bought one nice bottle a month, you would still be in the black (the good kind of black unlike how lungs get from smoking).


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 23, 2010)

keep it up.  been there done it.  greg


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> My Dad gave up smoking when I was little, after he accidentally burned me with cigarette ash. He started again 35 years later and smoked until he was bed-ridden in the last years of his life. My best friend smokes and I know exactly what she feels like after a cigarette, how it affects her, she tells me. We take a cig break at work most days, she smokes and I listen.


 When I was in school back in the mid 60s, I was buying cigarettes for $2.00 a carton in Wisconsin. When they went above 35 cents a pack I decided that I couldn't afford them and decided to quit. I know that everything has gone up in price since then but $3.00 - $6.50 a pack seems a little outlandish especially when you know that they aren't doing you any good. I know how hard it is to quit and I give anyone who has, a lot of credit. Congratulations to anyone who has quit even for a short time and my hat is off to anyone who has quit for good.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 24, 2010)

Almost two full weeks now!!!! now just seems like i cough more than i did when I didn't smoke.....but at least I don't smell like a ash tray anymore!!!! thanks for your support...today i'm taking that saved money[][] and going to the flea market and a few different antique malls!!![] I'm always up way to early tho[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lepew62
> 
> I am using chantix.


 
 How is that working for you?  My wife has tried to quit at least 5 times if not more with all other products, the last attempt was with Chantix and it was the worst experience she has ever had.  She seemed to develop every side affect that was mentioned.  Crazy vivid dreams, nausea, vertigo, loss of apatite, felt like she had the flu 24/7.  It was awful.  

 There are 2 new procedures out that you don't hear about.  1 is an injection that works differently than Chantix.  I don't remember the names but I think there are 2-3 different makers of it with different names.  The other is a laser treatment.  Don't know how that works, but it causes the release of chemicals in your body that cigs do for an extended time or something like that, while the addiction to the nicotine and such is removed from the body.  Both seem to have good success rates, but being new, not many places offer it.  There is a place in Atlanta that offers one and another in Jacksonville.  When we have the money, wife will do one of these.  She really wants to quit and is ready once more.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2010)

Great job!!!!!!!Nice to have extra cash!!!!!

 Keep it up Manda and any others out there  ; )


----------



## ajohn (Jul 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Congrats!  It's the toughest habit to quit.


 Definitely  a tough one.An addiction that on one hand tells me if I do it I'll feel better,while on the other hand it's killing me and every one I love.Like most(not all) addictions it  breeds one of the ugliest forms of human selfishness.Not only does it pollute the body,but evidence of it pollutes every corner of our planet(discarded filters).I don't even want to go into who benefits from this nasty habit.I dislike this addiction with every dimension of my spirit and body.I dislike it so much because it had me for 35 years.It lied to me,it stole from me,and worst of all,it weakened me.
  I'm two years away from my last coffin nail,and I salute your decision Amanda to quit also.Just remember,"ONE DAY AT A TIME!"Anthony-J.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 28, 2010)

A hearse was driving up a slippery hill during an ice storm, when the back door of the vehicle opened up and the casket started sliding down the hill. The casket turned the corner, slid into a drug store whose door was opened up by a startled customer. The casket went all the way to the back of the store to the pharmacy, opened up, and the corps sat up and said to the pharmacist, "Do you have something to stop this coffin."


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 28, 2010)

lol very funny Dan!! I tell ya its been 16 days now and right now i could really use one....been up twice last night now I'm up and its 2:30 with an ice pack on my extremely swollen arm and even better I keep getting the hiccups.....but i don't think coughing my lungs up would help right now any way.....


----------

